# Eurotunnel - Feb hols (skiers take note)



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

All you Feb Skiers,

If you havn't booked your Eurotunnel crossing yet please note that the weekends (14th/21st Feb) are just about fully booked due to the limited number of crossings (fire repairs)

AND FERRYS ARE FILLING FAST!!! so get booking :wink: 

According to Eurotunnel (yesterday) they are hoping to open both tunnels "mid Feb" but are not taking bookings yet for the full schedules just in case works take longer

Good luck, and don't leave it too late :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Understandable, it's half-term week and the last chance for families to go ski-ing.
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I wonder what return to the UK bookings are like just before Xmas we have been thinkink of heading off pretty soon.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We are travelling out on Feb 14th and return on the 22nd. We tried booking the tunnel about a month ago and virtually everything was gone. We got great prices in the end on Norfolk (Dover - Dunkirk) but it does not surprise me that the ferries are also filling fast.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

mickyc said:


> All you Feb Skiers,
> 
> If you havn't booked your Eurotunnel crossing yet please note that the weekends (14th/21st Feb) are just about fully booked due to the limited number of crossings (fire repairs)
> 
> ...


Guys its the whole of the UK school hols and ski weeks.

You will be very lucky to get a crossing Dover Calais

Our coaches were confirmed months ago

Expect very heavy traffic

Munich ring will take at least 2 hours.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Briarose said:


> I wonder what return to the UK bookings are like just before Xmas we have been thinkink of heading off pretty soon.


Before Xmas should not be a problem.

The time to avoid is the Sat after New Year


----------

